# خارطة منزل اعجبتني



## اثير باسم (31 يوليو 2009)

هذه خارطة منزل صغير بواجهة 7م اعجبتني ونزال 25م ولكن طريقة تسليح السقف لها حيرتني فهل ممكن ان يفيدوني اخوتي المهندسين بأرائهم القيمة ولكم جزيل الشكر 

خارطة الدور الاول
http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00347/2ahmrbw822fk.jpg
خارطة الدور الثاني
http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00347/badh4vxbxc93.jpg


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (31 يوليو 2009)

على ماعتقد ان مافيش احد من الاخوه وضع رائيه لان السومات غير واضحه نهائى


----------



## محمود المسالم (31 يوليو 2009)

الرسم غير واضح ويجب مراعاة أضول ارسم الهندسى .. نحن فى منتدى المهندسين العرب وشكرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة
...............


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (31 يوليو 2009)

الرسم فكرته حلوه بس عاوز شويه توضي وشكرا


----------



## إسلام علي (31 يوليو 2009)

أنا صدافني مشروع مثل دا بالضبط 
6.25 × 20 م 
لكن ستضطر في بعض الأماكن للتخلي عن الكمرات وعمل السقف فلات سلاب


----------



## eng.w (31 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا وعاشت ايد اللي رسمها .....رسم خرائط لهيك مساحات من الدور صعب جدا..


----------



## احمد كم الماز (31 يوليو 2009)

الرسم غير واضح ابداً,,,,,,,,,,, او اني شيبت


----------



## مبارك السناري (1 أغسطس 2009)

(الحاجة أم الإختراع ) المهندس العماري الجيد هو من يوظف المتاح بالتوفيق والعمل ما بين
مطراق (طلب المالك وإمكانياته المادية والمساحة المعطاة) وسندان (القوانين والمعايير المعمارية)


----------



## فائز احمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

الرسم جميل وانا اشجعك علي دوقك في الأختيار السم واضح او غير واضح مش قضية


----------



## هندسة رغد (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا رسم جيد


----------



## mojahed_ce (6 أغسطس 2009)

اذا ممكن تكون الصور اكثر وضوحا
وشكرا


----------



## sima (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكراجزيلا خارطة جميلة وعملية


----------



## engar80 (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا حديد التسليح يجب ان يكون في الbottomمؤثرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن كوران (12 أغسطس 2009)

المخطط يبدوجيدةوتسلم يا اخي


----------



## شهاب الدين (13 أغسطس 2009)

المعمارى اكثر من رائع 

يظهر فيه توظيف المساحات واستغلالها افضل استغلال

شكرا جزيلاً على المجهود

نرجو المزيد من تلك الاعمال الجميلة

واعذرنى ان قلت لك انه يجب الاهتمام بالرسم 

حتى يظهر جمال التصميم بشكل يليق بالفكر الراقى

بالتوفيق


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (13 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور*
بداعتة​


----------



## sami abbas (13 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزي لموضوع كفكره جيد ولكن ينقصه شيء مهم وهو عدم وضوح الابعاد , لايمكن للمهندس ان ينفذ مشروع بناء كهذا لمجرد ان التصميم جميل , حاول اكمل النواقص من المصدر واعرض الخريطه مره ثانيه تكون الفائده اكبر 
وشكرا


----------



## اسير القدر (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك بصراحة الخارطة جميلا جدا


----------



## حورية_الحور (24 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> أنا صدافني مشروع مثل دا بالضبط
> 6.25 × 20 م
> لكن ستضطر في بعض الأماكن للتخلي عن الكمرات وعمل السقف فلات سلاب


 
اخ اسلام يا ريت لو لسة عندك الخريطة دي فانا محتاجاهة جدا علشان عندي قطعة ارض بهذه القياسات بالضبط و اريد ابنيهة

و اشكر صاحب الموضوع على الخريطة الجميلة


----------



## محمد رجب حموده (2 أبريل 2010)

اامل ان تكون لغة الكتابة واحدة فى الرسومات مستقبلا اتمنى اللغة العربية


----------



## mbakir88 (2 أبريل 2010)

رسم جميل الله ينور


----------



## seabird01 (11 أبريل 2010)

رغم ان الرسم مش واضح بس انا شايف انه الحمامات صغيره جدا جدا


----------



## ماجدالوائلي (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ع الموضوع القيم


----------



## محمودشمس (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي العرض ولكن الرسومات غير واضحة


----------



## عبدالعزيز العبيدى (12 أبريل 2010)

من عنده برنامج المصمم المعمارى مشكوووووووور جدااااا


----------



## alileith (12 أبريل 2010)

شباب شو المشكل بي التصميم تره الخريطة سهلة انتو كل بلاطة غرفة تعتبر بلاطة المشكلة بالهول والمدخل للفناء الخلفي وهاي لو تحلة بطريقة الYield line theory 
or direct deisn method


----------



## جوجة دانية (2 يونيو 2010)

مهندس جيد وهندسة اجمل 
ولكن لا يخلو عمل من ملاحظات


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (2 يونيو 2010)

هي لو توضح اكتر من كدا شوية


----------



## اشرف العراقي (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي رائع \اريد خارطه مساحة 20x10 ممكن اذا تكدر


----------



## engmans (3 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع بسيط والتقسيم المعمارى جيد وان شاء الله هاعملك الانشائى بتاعها*


----------



## عصام حاكم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل ولكن فية ضياع للمساحات


----------



## تامر شهير (3 نوفمبر 2010)

عصام حاكم قال:


> جميل ولكن فية ضياع للمساحات




ممتاز 
هذا هو الكلام 
المهندسين اعجبهم شكل السلم الحلزونى .. وبعض الكسرات الموجودة فى فتحات الابواب..
الرسمة بصراحة غير مطابقة للمواصفات تماما ..
حجرة عرضها 2.75 ...!!!!!
طرقة توزيع عرضها متر وطولها كبير
اهدار للمساحات بشكل غير مقبول ابدا ....
هل يعقل ان البيت حجرة واحدة .. او حجرتين على الاكثر 
والله الذى لا اله غيره..
لا اود ان اقلل من مجهود اى مهندس ايا كان ..لكنى اححببت ان اقول ما يمليه على ضميرى 
تحيتى 
السلام عليكم


----------



## amr awad (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحة انا مش شايف


----------



## عصام حاكم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الرسم جميل ومنطقي


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (11 ديسمبر 2010)

خارطة جميله بارك الله فيك


----------



## اوس الماسي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم على المخطط اللطيف بحق لكن نرجو ان يكون اوضح مستقبلا ولكم جزيل الشكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمد عبدزيد (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
خارطة حلوة بس الحمام شوية ضيق


----------



## asha2 (11 مارس 2011)

برغم عدم وضوح الرسومات الا انها جيدة


----------



## h.haider (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخوتي على هذا الخرائط


----------



## gafel (22 أغسطس 2011)

هذا موقعي فيه بعض الخرائط قد تكون مفيدة لك أخي http://www.gafel.rab7net.org/download.htm


----------



## h.haider (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هدا الخريطه


----------



## h.haider (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## h.haider (6 فبراير 2012)

:72:شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااا


----------



## h.haider (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااا


----------



## h.haider (6 فبراير 2012)

اريد خرائط منزليه


----------



## h.haider (6 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اني اريد من اخواتي المهندسين خرائط منزليه 200م وشكرا


----------



## h.haider (6 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2571928&posted=1#post2571928#ixzz1lbFcZl9c

السلام عليكم اني اريد من اخواتي المهندسين خرائط منزليه 200م وشكرا


----------



## كاكالوف (28 فبراير 2012)

*تسلم الايادي*


----------



## max_kimo2005 (28 فبراير 2012)

اصبر عليا وهبعتلك تصميماتها كلها خلال يومين ان شاء الله


----------



## ر.م علي (28 فبراير 2012)

الفكرة جيدة والرسومات تحتاج الى توضيح وشكرا لك


----------



## م.ام علي (29 فبراير 2012)

خارطتك حلوة 
وبيها استغلال حلو للمساحة 
وتسليحها مثل اي سقف بيت عادي
شبكتين اذا تريد للامان قطر 12.7 كل 20
وماعندك اي مشكله بيها
تحياتي


----------



## h.haider (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------

